
Steve Jobs on innovation at Apple - zizou
http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/oct2004/nf20041012_4018_db083.htm
======
staunch
My economic platform as president of the US would be to institute an advanced
cloning program to duplicate Steve Jobs and replace the heads of the Fortune
100. I would call this _"The De-Sculleyification of America"_ or _"The No CEO
Left Behind Act"_.

------
far33d
Q: Is this common in the industry?

A: Look at Microsoft (MSFT ) -- who's running Microsoft?

Q: Steve Ballmer.

A: Right, the sales guy. Case closed. And that's what happened at Apple, as
well.

Ouch.

~~~
zizou
from Rise of Sillicon Valley

Steve says " Microsoft has no culture, they just make third grade products."

------
amichail
Just out of curiosity, is Apple really that popular in Silicon Valley?

In the places where I've lived, Apple was/is not much of a player at all
particularly since the 1990s.

I find it peculiar that there are so many Apple-related posts on YC News!

~~~
tx
I am seeing an increasing number of engineers switching to Apple @home while
continuing develop under Windows only because their employer uses it.

Also, more and more technical books have screenshots in them done using Mac.
While I can't say Apple is "popular", I can certainly say that Mac is getting
more popular.

~~~
hello_moto
Actually those technical books you mentioned are always around Web
Development, Ruby on Rails, HTML/CSS.

Most of Web Designers have background in Graphics Design. Graphics Design use
Mac.

Ruby on Rails developers (most of them) use Mac thanks to the hype and the
shiny screencast made by DHH.

While the last reason might not be important, it also has some effect to
certain degree to books; IE6/WinXP theme looks old (same thing with IE6/WinXP
classic theme) while Safari looks much nicer in those web development books.
Basically people need fresh air that's all. It's not that Mac is better.

Did you know that Yahoo! Mail doesn't work in Safari?

~~~
Tichy
Safari is crap. I hope the Maccos at least install Firefox on their machines.

